

Ask HN: How do I contact memstash.co? - vezycash

Does anyone know how to contact those guys at http://memstash.co ?<p>I've been trying to suggest/complain about some stuff but I can't find any way to contact them through the site.<p>Thanks.
======
Peroni
<https://twitter.com/MemStash>

